# Plow by the Acre



## snowdevil (Jan 9, 2005)

I am working on a bid that involves a couple acres to plow- anybody got a time per acre number with a nine foot plow? It is a rectangle shaped warehouse lot that is two acres with no obstructions, I better get a CD player in the truck for next season. My truck is Ford 550, no sanding on this one.


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

You can figure about an hour an acre, perhaps a bit less with the 9'. That's figuring straight pushes, no obstacles.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

For a wide open paved lot, no backdragging, no cars or other obstacles and push&pile to the end; using a 9' straight blade - I use 50 minutes per acre for the "base". Increase with deeper snowfalls.

The would be a good situation for wings, Vplow or a Blizzard plow.


----------

